# No new funny things?



## johnrsemt (Jul 30, 2018)

Why doesn't anyone have any new funny stuff?  has EMS become that boring?


----------



## planetmike (Aug 22, 2018)

It's summer. Classes are about to start up, we're all getting some rest. Things will pick up a bit shortly.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 23, 2018)

Theres only so many times you can laugh at the new residents before it becomes depressing


----------

